# Question about (Asian) Lustrevision collection



## paige3838 (May 10, 2005)

I was wondering about the Lustrevision collection that's coming out in Asia on the 15th/17th... are any of the colors in that collection available in the US/repromotes, except for Goldbit?


The color names:
Lustreleaf
Chillblue
Lil'lily
Romantique
Goldbit
Casino
Mineralism
Fineshine
Nighttrain

http://www.specktra.net/2005_lustrevision.php



Also, does anyone know how much an eyeshadow costs in Japan?


----------



## janeliwy (May 10, 2005)

i dont think so, only available in asia, page lingcious for more information


----------



## oddinary (May 10, 2005)

Not avaliable to Pro Stores, or anywhere in US. Just Asia!


----------



## eponine (May 10, 2005)

lil'lily was in one of the printout palettes last summer.


----------



## labelslut (May 10, 2005)

I saw on MUA that it will be released in Hawaii also but not sure if it will be released in just Pro/standalone store or everywhere.


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

duplicate post


----------

